# How to delete any saved messages



## kerrie_mcrobert (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello people, I know I am being thick but how do I delete any messages I don't want saved any more. One day I will be able to all this own my own,  but for now any help any of you could give me would be appreciated. Thanks from Kerrie


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 28, 2005)

Hiya, Kerrie, see the attached image. You simply click on the 'edit' button, and a new window will load where you will be able to 'delete message'. Note, however, that only moderators can delete threads, so members cannot delete their own post if it is the first in a thread, as that would result in the deletion of the whole thread. So, for example, you cannot delete the above post of yours because it is the first in a thread.

And don't worry, these questions are nothing out of the ordinary. Welcome aboard.


----------

